# Best nib and why?



## hard hat (Oct 25, 2013)

In looking for nibs/feeds I am wondering what you prefer and why. #5 or #6, maker, finish,etc. thank you


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 25, 2013)

hard hat said:


> In looking for nibs/feeds I am wondering what you prefer and why. #5 or #6, maker, finish,etc. thank you



the #5 or #6 is the size that most of the pen kits use here. the #5 fits the "Jr" pens and the #6 fits the full size kits. 
 then in each size there is a miriad od styles, platings, manufactures, tip sizes etc.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 25, 2013)

#5 and #6 size only matter so much as the pen they fit.  Each will write equally well and there is no advantage that I'm aware of to one size over another.  Just pick whichever size fits the pen it's intended to be used on.

As for brands, there are really 2 major brands on the market.  Bock and JoWo.  Many of the big names that don't cut their own nibs use one of these two brands rebranded with their own engraving.  JoWo by Meisternibs has a wider selection of style and options while Bock has great name recognition.  

Either would be a great choice.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I think Carl summed it up nicely.
If you like an italic nib, (calligraphy style) it just about has to be a JoWo as I have found few other italic nib distributors.

Heritance (India manufactured) made a very nice fine point 5 and 6 mm, but the fine point is difficult to find. Personally, I don't care for the Heritance Medium tip, but many here DO like it.

My favorite is the 6mm Bock Fine point nib. They are pretty easy to come by, fit both Berea and Dayacom feeds quite nicely and they are value priced.

I'm sure you will find as many opinions here as there are many possibilities. My suggestion would be to try SEVERAL manufacturers and tips until you find the perfect one for your writing style. What works well for one person is NOT a "fit all" for everyone. Nibs are relatively inexpensive and I'm sure you'll find one that you prefer.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 25, 2013)

Don't overlook tuning the nib. A few simple tweaks can make a poorly writing nib into a great writer.   Have a look at the video posted here:
Edison Pen Company: Helpful Videos
They are able to take $5 pens and turn them into smooth performers.

A tuned steel nib from anyone can be made to write well.  Going to gold will allow more line variation as they can be flexed more.  If you're selling, the Bock and JoWo are recognized brands as mentioned above.


----------

